# chafer router bit



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

what is the chafer bit best used for I mostly use my round over bit.


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Glenmore said:


> what is the chafer bit best used for I mostly use my round over bit.


You can use it for just about every cut that is being done with the round over bit. Just a different shape.


----------



## Safty Ed (Sep 13, 2004)

Thank-you that sounds neat i will have to try that.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Bob and Rick I'm going to give it a try on my next project and that is a computer desk.


----------



## boomerang (Sep 11, 2004)

Chafer or chaMfer ?


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

I use both a chamfer bit and roundover bits in a table to make my own cupboard handles.
I had some square shaped handles on some furniture I inherited from my parents and decided to use similar handles on a TV corner unit I made and a computer desk I am making.
I used some 3x1 timber and cut square sections from it.
I then routed half way through with a chamfer bit and rounded over the other side.
The chamfered sides go against the doors so my fingers go behind them when opening the doors and the rounded over part is seen from outside.
A 1" coving bit might have been better than the chamfer bit I'm the only one who is likely to notice.
Routing the wood was easy before cutting to length but more difficult when short.
This was overcome by making a jig to hold them all in a line so that once clamped I could route them all at the same time.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey there Dewy that must of look really nice I'm going to try that for my next project thanks.


----------

